# Ballad of The Sand Dragon



## Argyle King (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm not sure if this belongs here or not, but this is a poem I sang in character about an encounter during a D&D game.  I was playing a bard character; this is what I performed as my character after a hard fought battle.  The DM liked it and asked if I could write it down afterwards (thankfully I remembered everything I had said... it was a spur of the moment thing which I made up on the spot.)  Note: Some of the references threaten to break the 4th wall. 


*Ballad of The Sand Dragon*

Laughing gods went crazy
Chaos swept the land
Heroes search for answers
Trek across the sand

On the horizon
Ominous black pyramid they see
Hellish heat rains down
They venture on tirelessly

Throw your dice and gamble
Glory you might win
But one wrong bet
And you'll never roll again

Earth cracks open
Roaring beast rears its head
With one fell swoop
A hero now lay dead

One of their number fell
The rest fight on
Whistling arrows
Conjured spell

Draw a card and gamble
Glory you might win
Pray you don't find the one
Or you'll never play again

With sword and spell they fought
Vicious claw and fang
Grievous wounds traded
Majestic bards sang

Throw your dice and gamble
Glory you might win

But one wrong bet
And you'll never roll again

Like lightning luck struck quickly
An opening did show
This was heroes' chance
To land thund'rous blow

Twenty on the table
Blood on sandy floor
The heroes clutched victory
The dragon was no more

Cards held and gambled
Glory, justice did win
But will luck smile?
When heroes play again

Draw a card and gamble
Glory you might win
Pray you don't find the one
Or you'll never play again


----------



## steeldragons (Jan 11, 2012)

Very cool!

I'd XP you but the system's still down.

Catch ya when it comes back up.

Nice job.
--SD


----------

